# please help me identify my fish.



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=72904

please read this and help me. thanks.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Well the top fish is a Pelvicachromis of some sort. I don't think he is a krib though. The second fish is a Pelvicachromis pulcher (krib). The third one... well.. it could be a lot of things, so I won't even hazard a guess. Just so you know, you really shouldn't cross species like you are doing with the Pelv. sp. If you do sell/trade/give those fry away you should let people know that they are not getting a pure species.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

well, the first and second fish i found them at petsmart and they have pair up so i just took them home. the third one i keep them a seperate tank. well, the guy on cichlid forum said the first and second one are both pulcher


----------

